# EOS 400d Aufnahmequalität



## Benny_Ben_Ben (14. Mai 2007)

Hi. Ich bin noch ziemlich in der DSLR fotografie und bin meiner Meinung nach auf ein Problem gestoßen.

Zur näheren Erläuterung hab ich mal ein Bild geschossen (bitte keine Kommentare zur Auswahl des Motives).
http://razor1993.ra.ohost.de/test.JPG


Also, wenn ihr die wand unterhalb der Tür betrachtet fallen euch solche grünen, roten und blauen Flecken auf. Meine Frage? Woher kommen die und wie kann ich das verhindern? 

P.S.:Ich verwende das Kitobjektiv 18-55 und hab im Vollautomatikmodus fotografiert.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Zinken (15. Mai 2007)

Diese Flecken sind das allseits beliebt Bildrauschen - das alte Leiden der Digitalkameras. Kurz gesagt: je höher der eingestellte ISO-Wert der Kamera, desto stärker fällt das Rauschen aus.
Wirklich vermeiden lässt sich das nicht, aber bei ausreichend belichteten Bildern ist es kaum zu sehen.
Zur Not gibt es auch noch verschiedene Programme, um die Störungen nachträglich 'herauszufiltern', zB. Noise Ninja (Picture Code). Das neue Adobe Lightroom hat auch Einstellmöglichkeiten zur Rauschreduktion.


----------

